# Wera, Wiha, Felo



## Deep Cover

I had purchased a set of Milwaukee screwdrivers less than a year ago. I have lost my favorite one, and two of the others have broken tips. I may try to return the set under warranty, but I want a set of screwdrivers that will last.

I have seen the catsazz is Wera or Wiha, however I would like to buy them locally and can't find them anywhere other than Fastenal or Grainger. I did find Felo at a local retailer and would like to know if these compare to Wera or Wiha or are they another waste of my hard-earned money.


----------



## thegoldenboy

If you have a Woodcraft near you, they sell Wera...or at least here they do. 

If you want to go the online route...

I find ChadsToolBox is good to deal with. I haven't been able to find a lower price than them on the items I've purchased. Shipping is also fairly quick, I've ordered things on Sunday and have had them Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## beartp515

Check there websites, they should show local retailers if there are any. Where are you located?


----------



## Acadian9

Deep Cover said:


> I did find Felo at a local retailer and would like to know if these compare to Wera or Wiha or are they another waste of my hard-earned money.


I have a Felo Ergonic #2 Square driver and a Wiha Soft Finish #2 Square. To me, they are the same quality but the Felo is more comfortable in my hand.


----------



## donjuandesparko

Deep Cover said:


> I have seen the catsazz is Wera or Wiha, however I would like to buy them locally and can't find them anywhere other than Fastenal or Grainger. I did find Felo at a local retailer and would like to know if these compare to Wera or Wiha or are they another waste of my hard-earned money.


My two cents: I am really pleased with most of my Wiha tools, however, I find their non heavy-duty screwdrivers to be lacking. They just seem light, and if the soft finish handles are not "full size" (as they are in their beater flat or "extra heavy duty" versions, and nut drivers), they are nothing special. 

Weras feel more substantial in the hand, and I have yet to break a tip. I haven't yet had the pleasure of using a Felo.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Acadian9 said:


> I have a Felo Ergonic #2 Square driver and a Wiha Soft Finish #2 Square. To me, they are the same quality but the Felo is more comfortable in my hand.


How is the Felo robbie holding up? Since Klein stopped making theirs with the pressed in tip I have not found a good replacement. Those Kleins lasted forever! I just retired one I used for 9 years. The new ones suck! I tried wiha's robbie #2 but it did not last very long, right now I am using a Fuller and it seems to be holding up but the handle is very uncomfortable. I would like to try out Felo.


----------



## Rochsolid

cdnelectrician said:


> How is the Felo robbie holding up? Since Klein stopped making theirs with the pressed in tip I have not found a good replacement. Those Kleins lasted forever! I just retired one I used for 9 years. The new ones suck! I tried wiha's robbie #2 but it did not last very long, right now I am using a Fuller and it seems to be holding up but the handle is very uncomfortable. I would like to try out Felo.


I agree the kleins are junk! I have replaced all my drivers with wera. And they are awesome! The Robbie is great and the tips seem to be very strong, I would recommend them. And the price wasn't too bad. I picked up a 13 piece set for 80 $ so it worked out to like 7.50 a driver


----------



## donjuandesparko

Rochsolid said:


> I picked up a 13 piece set for 80 $ so it worked out to like 7.50 a driver


Wow, that is a steal of a deal. Were you able to get those locally, or did you have to look online?


----------



## cdnelectrician

Rochsolid said:


> I agree the kleins are junk! I have replaced all my drivers with wera. And they are awesome! The Robbie is great and the tips seem to be very strong, I would recommend them. And the price wasn't too bad. I picked up a 13 piece set for 80 $ so it worked out to like 7.50 a driver


I have also tried the wera robertson drivers and the number two wore out very quickly. Although the handles were very comfy. I prefer my drivers with an 8 inch shank, most supplier's only stock the 6 inch.


----------



## zwodubber

I have purchased all my wera's from chads or amazon.

Sears sells a mixed 12pc set for a good price, $72.00


http://www.sears.com/wera-12-pc-xxl...ckType=G36&PDP_REDIRECT=false&s_tnt=39869:4:0


----------



## modified electric

wiha is for sale at sears here


----------



## SteveBayshore

I buy all my WIHA screwdrivers directly from WIHA on line.


----------



## Deep Cover

Sears online shows them, but they don't seem to carry them in the 2 stores I visited yesterday.


----------



## Jlarson

Sears is where somebody got me a 6 piece set of Wiha. She said they were in with the multimeters in a locked case.


----------



## thoenew

I bought my set of Felos a couple months ago, after a coworker lost my P2 Wera. Both are very good screwdrivers, but I do prefer Felo.

(and in good news I have recovered my lost P2 Wera)


----------



## freeagnt54

Jlarson said:


> Sears is where somebody got me a 6 piece set of Wiha. She said they were in with the multimeters in a locked case.


Yeah the sears by me has them also.


----------



## freeagnt54

zwodubber said:


> I have purchased all my wera's from chads or amazon.
> 
> Sears sells a mixed 12pc set for a good price, $72.00
> 
> 
> http://www.sears.com/wera-12-pc-xxl...ckType=G36&PDP_REDIRECT=false&s_tnt=39869:4:0


What all comes in that set? Is that silver one a punchdown?


----------



## chewy

I prefer Felo.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

Felo for me as well. There still made in Germany and i love the Ergonic handle shape.


----------



## cotes17

whats the best wera screwdrivers?? black and green handle or red handle? i know the red is insulated but is the quality of the screwdriver better than the green and black handles or can you even tell?

i also see these on amazon and wondering what the difference is between this and the other wera ones? http://www.amazon.ca/Wera-Tools-Kra...d=1370383072&sr=8-6&keywords=wera+screwdriver


----------



## cotes17

saw these too, just wondering what ones you guys would suggest
http://www.amazon.ca/Wera-050320600...=1370383713&sr=8-11&keywords=wera+screwdriver


----------



## wendon

It probably depends on what you're going to use them for. I've bought all mine from Chad's Tool Box. I haven't tried the SS or insulated ones yet but I've had very good results with the Kraftform Plus and the Kraftform Comfort.
The 05347778001 Wera set is a nice set if you use square drivers (Robertson)


----------



## cotes17

wendon said:


> It probably depends on what you're going to use them for. I've bought all mine from Chad's Tool Box. I haven't tried the SS or insulated ones yet but I've had very good results with the Kraftform Plus and the Kraftform Comfort.
> The 05347778001 Wera set is a nice set if you use square drivers (Robertson)


yeah im from canada, everything is robertson lol


----------



## wendon

cotes17 said:


> yeah im from canada, everything is robertson lol


You'll also notice that the Germans call them "screw sticks" not screwdrivers. I've also got Wera nut drivers and they seem to be high quality. If you need a beater screwdriver, the Chiseldrivers are good too. :thumbup:


----------



## cotes17

wendon said:


> You'll also notice that the Germans call them "screw sticks" not screwdrivers. I've also got Wera nut drivers and they seem to be high quality. If you need a beater screwdriver, the Chiseldrivers are good too. :thumbup:


i have all klein right now but im seeing alot of guys like wera on here so going to give them a shot. what length do you guys like to use? 4'' or 8'' shafts?


----------



## wendon

cotes17 said:


> i have all klein right now but im seeing alot of guys like wera on here so going to give them a shot. what length do you guys like to use? 4'' or 8'' shafts?


*1.2 X 7.0 X 125MM 
*

You Canadians should have an easier time deciphering the metric sizes!!!:laughing:


----------



## KDC

wendon said:


> *1.2 X 7.0 X 125MM
> *
> 
> You Canadians should have an easier time deciphering the metric sizes!!!:laughing:


You'd think, but by looking at that, I go "WTF, that's just gobbly ****"


----------



## Rochsolid

cotes17 said:


> yeah im from canada, everything is robertson lol


Me too. I picked up this set for 80$ and I love em


----------



## KDC

Rochsolid said:


> Me too. I picked up this set for 80$ and I love em


You pick those up locally, or order them online? Been thinking of getting a set, just looking at my vendor options.


----------



## Rochsolid

KDC said:


> You pick those up locally, or order them online? Been thinking of getting a set, just looking at my vendor options.


Picked em up locally in winnipeg. I got them at tool world.


----------



## cotes17

KDC said:


> You'd think, but by looking at that, I go "WTF, that's just gobbly ****"


Haha I did the same thing. Around here we use imperial more than metric.

I'm going to sears tonight to see if they have them there and if not I'm ordering online tonight


----------



## zwodubber

cotes17 said:


> saw these too, just wondering what ones you guys would suggest
> http://www.amazon.ca/Wera-050320600...=1370383713&sr=8-11&keywords=wera+screwdriver


The stainless set were my first wears and they are as good as when I got them. The laser tip really bites into the screw. Highly recommended.

I also got the chiseldriver set (yellow handle) for shear durability. Again these have taken a beating and are still great. I have various size Kraftforms (green handle) and find these are just as good as stainless, just not so shiny


----------



## zwodubber

side note, I just stopped by my local sears and they had nothing worthwhile. 2 Fluke meters, 1 set of insulated wihas and the rest was craftsman and some other brand I havent heard of. They had way more a few months back, knipex, wiha, multiple fluke items...

I guess typical DIY's are the target and they are ditching some of the good stuff.


----------



## zwodubber

And this thread cost me some more money...


----------



## cotes17

Sears in my cite had nothing as well... Where's the best online store to get wera screwdrivers that ships to canada


----------



## thegoldenboy

cotes17 said:


> Sears in my cite had nothing as well... Where's the best online store to get wera screwdrivers that ships to canada


Check out ChadsToolBox.


----------



## Big John

Never tried the Wera. They look like they would either be really ergonomic or really uncomfortable.

As far as durability, I've been using Wiha Extra Heavy Duty for probably three or four years and I have never managed to break or damage one.


----------



## KDC

Sears.ca has them (right on the website they say online only, not in stores) 
KMS Tools also sells Wera


----------



## Ozzy1990

Amazon and German hand tools.com.
Amazon has a nice witte set on sale for $40


----------



## sburton224

I have a set of the Felo ergo insulated as well as many of Wera brand drivers. I prefer the Weras specifically the 900 series ( yellow & black handle ) I guess they are considered what some of the other brands call heavy duty due to the solid pound-thru blade design. I'd say you would probably be satisfied with the feel of them, however, the 900 series do not have the 'laser tip' etching. Wera has a huge selection of styles and sizes to choose from. As a couple of other people have mentioned, Amazon sells many of Wera's products at very competitive prices. Most of the Wera stuff ships free with a minimum $25 purchase.


----------



## sburton224

On a side note I'd recommend you not buy the prepackaged screwdriver sets and instead buy the sizes you will use individually. The sets, although advertised as 'commonly used' may not be common for the electrical trade.


----------



## cotes17

sburton224 said:


> On a side note I'd recommend you not buy the prepackaged screwdriver sets and instead buy the sizes you will use individually. The sets, although advertised as 'commonly used' may not be common for the electrical trade.


I was going to say that. Here in Canada, I don't really need 6 flat screwdrivers as most of the screws are Robertson or Phillips. I think I'm going to do that and buy the sizes I use most


----------

